# LGB SWITCH TRACK.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK I have a LGB switch track and on the underside it says it is model # 1615. 


On the diverging section it says 22.5 degrees and R = 1175. 


What does R =1175 mean ?

How does that relate to a 10 ft curve or what ever?


Also what does a R 3 Mean? 


Inquiring minds want to know.,......So do nosy people

JJ


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

1175 is a metric measurement (Millimeters). 1200 is almost 4 feet (47 3/8 inch approx.) 
LGB track and switches have 4 series as follows: 
12000 (R1) 4 foot diameter 
15000 (R2) 4 foot 8 inch diameter 
16000 (R3) 8 foot diameter 
18000 (R5) 12 foot approx diameter 

Aristo Xwide is 10 foot diameter 

When I state the switch diameter, the switch curved portion matches that diameter curve, but may not in its self have a perfect curve. 
The Lgb switches will replace a sectional piece of curved track in the R1 and R3 series with no cutting/modifications.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, the 22.5 degree is the sectional piece of a circle, 16 pieces needed for a coircle (16 times 22.5 is 360 degrees). 
30 degrees times 12 is 360 degrees, thus 12 pieces of R1or R2 are needed for a circle.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 17 Feb 2014 03:57 AM 
1175 is a metric measurement (Millimeters). 1200 is almost 4 feet (47 3/8 inch approx.) 
LGB track and switches have 4 series as follows: 
12000 (R1) 4 foot diameter 
15000 (R2) 4 foot 8 inch diameter 
16000 (R3) 8 foot diameter 
18000 (R5) 12 foot approx diameter 

Aristo Xwide is 10 foot diameter 

When I state the switch diameter, the switch curved portion matches that diameter curve, but may not in its self have a perfect curve. 
The Lgb switches will replace a sectional piece of curved track in the R1 and R3 series with no cutting/modifications. 
Thanks for the Info. 


The smallest curve I have on my Layout is a 10 FT. 

I think most of my cars will not have trouble with a 8 ft curve. 

I never did understand the "R" designators . 

JJ


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

According to LGB, the diameter of the LGB R5 curves is about 15', not 12'.


Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

If you're using 10' minimum radius, it seems safer to use a wider-radius switch, especially if you're immediately transiting into an opposite curve, as occurs when forming a siding or switching to a parallel track.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is for the approach to my car barns......Not exactly sure What is going to happen.....They may go off for a distance before they turn back. 

JJ


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

John, to add to the confusion the three German suppliers of turnouts use the "R" designation. LGB, PIKO, Train-Li, and the are all different.........................


----------

